# Wandavision



## Brian G Turner (Jan 8, 2021)

I keep seeing Wandavision advertised online:









						WandaVision (2021) | Cast, Characters, Release Date | Marvel
					

Marvel Studio’s WANDAVISION is an original series starring Elizabeth Olsen, Paul Bettany, Kat Dennings, Kathryn Hahn, Randall Park and Teyonah Parris. Streaming exclusively on Disney+ on January 15, 2021.




					www.marvel.com
				




However, weren't these characters killed off in the Avengers films?? Or have I mis-remembered? Or is this just another way for Marvel to ensure that no character truly dies?


----------



## Droflet (Jan 8, 2021)

I suppose we'll have to take a look to find out. They could be in a simulation or something along those lines??


----------



## Glaysher (Jan 8, 2021)

Brian G Turner said:


> I keep seeing Wandavision advertised online:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only Vision but he is a robot.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 8, 2021)

Isn't Wanda the Scarlet Witch, Quicksilver's sister? I thought she was a villain...


----------



## .matthew. (Jan 8, 2021)

It's Marvel so nobody stays dead, the entire universe is rebooted at random to resell the same stories, and villains can be good guys sometimes, just like heroes can sometimes be villains.

Just roll with it


----------



## REBerg (Jan 16, 2021)

Watched the first two episodes on Disney+.
Clever black-and-white sendups of 'sixties sitcoms -- _Dick Van Dyke, Bewitched, I Love Lucy._ Looks like things will develop from there.
I'm not familiar with the characters. Once again, I'm expecting ignorance to be bliss.


----------



## WKValentine (Jan 17, 2021)

I watched both episodes yesterday and am completely baffled at the approach. Not the idea of it, but the execution. I find this cringe-y at its worst. Especially considering that I feel like a lot of the references/humor in it is so beyond what I feel the target market would be--20-35 maybe???--I just don't get it. 

And the very unsubtle use of mid-last century sexism tropes really grates me as annoying as opposed to satirical. Ughhhhh... not a fan. And yet! I still (sort of) want to see the next episode to see where this absolute buffoonery goes to. Like, are they just gonna lose it and start shooting lasers out of their eyes and carve a bloody swathe through Mayberry?


----------



## Droflet (Jan 18, 2021)

Yes, I have to agree with WKV, above. What the heck is this supposed to be? Nostalgic to the point of vomiting? I find it to be irritating and won't be seeking out another episode. What were they thinking???


----------



## REBerg (Jan 30, 2021)

Having checked the online fan bases to get background on Wanda and Vision, this series has begun to make more sense.


Spoiler



Things takes a sharp turn near the end of the third episode, entering what seems, to me, to be a more recognizable MCU.


----------



## JohnM (Jan 30, 2021)

That's the way it was in 1960s TV shows in the US. Married couples in two separate beds and you could not say pregnant and other things. Far more civilized than a lot of what's on today. Nostalgia is not the word, accurate is. This is life as it was actually lived in the 1960s. And men were expected to respect women. I lived through this time period, and no, the required demographic does not always have to be 35 and younger.

That said, the execution is a failed attempt at experimental. A failed attempt at doing something "modern" as opposed to that old -- and automatically inferior -- stuff on TV. Or, 'let's take movie characters and put them on TV." Ignore the word "streaming." It means nothing. Just a faux attempt to create "modern." Actually, an illusion. TV is TV.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 3, 2021)

pyan said:


> Isn't Wanda the Scarlet Witch, Quicksilver's sister? I thought she was a villain...



Antiheroes/villains  for the most part.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 8, 2021)

Seemed like this show was just getting started, and it was over.
I enjoyed_ WandaVision_, once it got moving. Nine half-hour episodes for the season (or series, depending what the Disney/Marvel superpowers decide) wasn't too much time to invest.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Mar 8, 2021)

I thought it was worth watching. Apparently it is going to lead on to Dr Strange 2.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 8, 2021)

So I read.
Marvel Boss Addresses Concerns That 'WandaVision' Is Ending After Season 1​


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 8, 2021)

pyan said:


> Isn't Wanda the Scarlet Witch, Quicksilver's sister? I thought she was a villain...



Wanda and her brother are more in vein of antihero. I put them under the heading of " I wish they were real people."  Both wonderful characters . I was ticked when they killed off Quicksilver. 

Vision ,  noble and good and self sacrificing for the greater good. A Magnificent  character !


----------



## Juliana (Mar 15, 2021)

It was a huge hit in my house, both with my husband and I and with my teenagers. I thoroughly recommend watching the behind the scenes program that followed the last episode — I don't usually like 'making of' type programs, but this one was well worth watching to see the level of detail and research that went into production.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2021)

This show really sneaks up on you. I was in much the same boat as @WKValentine at first but as the episodes progress it develops into something really good and different to the normal fare.

I think it was never meant to be more than one series, considering the actors involved and the reasons behind the type of show it is.  

However I do feel there will be at least one if not more spin-offs from this show following characters that are introduced.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 15, 2021)

Juliana said:


> It was a huge hit in my house, both with my husband and I and with my teenagers. I thoroughly recommend watching the behind the scenes program that followed the last episode — I don't usually like 'making of' type programs, but this one was well worth watching to see the level of detail and research that went into production.


I found online clips and explanations of the commercials, which showcased the detail and research you mentioned. To the well-educated MCU fan, which I am not, each commercial was apparently a gold mine of Easter eggs.


----------



## Juliana (Mar 17, 2021)

I think one of the things I thought most interesting was that for the episodes set in 50s/60s sitcoms they used old-school wire tricks for the floating objects and random bits of magic, instead of computer effects, to keep it true to the spirit of the time.


----------



## luriantimetraveler (Mar 18, 2021)

I am 6 episodes in and really enjoying it! I'm not a MCU fan in general (haven't seen any of the big Avengers movies) and appreciate that Wandavision is written such that even I'm sucked in and feel like I can track (mostly) what's going on. 

@Juliana re: wire tricks That is really interesting!


----------



## tayrawise (Mar 18, 2021)

Glaysher said:


> Only Vision but he is a robot.


Technically a synthezoid.


----------

